# Can you use human shampoo on your horse?



## Jordan S

I have some Garnier shampoo I didn't really care for and I don't want to just throw it away if I can put it to good use elsewhere. I have heard some people use suave shampoo but wanted to confirm.


----------



## sixlets

I do. My vet said we could use human shampoo on my dogs, so why not horses too? As long as it doesn't dry the skin out. (Also, it's cheaper and it makes them smell AMAZING.)


----------



## SilverFox

I have and still do. Never have had any problems with skin drying. Usually use Suave. But Garnier is a good shampoo that uses a lot of natural ingredients so I doubt you'd have to worry about skin drying.


----------



## eventerdrew

Sure you can! I have heard Suave is the best


----------



## draftrider

Hey, I use Mane and Tail on everybody, even me. =)


----------



## shesinthebarn

Yes you can. I use baby wash...it is soap free and smells like HEAVEN. It also makes tons of fun bubbles that rinse away easily. If you want some cute bath time pics - try the baby soap!


----------



## Speed Racer

Yes, and it's a heck of a lot cheaper than all those equine products.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Another human shampoo and conditioner user here.


----------



## Jordan S

Alwaysbehind said:


> Another human shampoo and conditioner user here.


which do you use?


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Whatever I have extra of.

Suave usually. I think right now I have some of that Aussie stuff in the wash bucket.


----------



## xLaurenOscarx

I use Johnsons Baby Shampoo lol
Dunno if you get it over there? Probably do lol


----------



## Zenga

You can also use powder laundry detergent. Put a half scoop in a bucket and about 3 gallons of water, then use a sponge to lather the horse. You shouldn't have to worry about skin drying unless you bathe excessively, no more than once a month! If you bathe more than that, stop being lazy and pick up a brush!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Quixotic

I used green apple Suave on my boy!

I'd be cautious to use laundry detergents, as they can irritate your horse's skin, especially if the horse is already prone to any sort of skin issues. I have heard of them being used for "spot removeal", although I'd personally be hesitant to use them for a full bath.


----------



## horselover1428

what are the pros and cons of using shampoo as opposed to horse shampoo.((and my mom tells me horse sgampoo is good for human hair, but I wont try it.))


----------



## sophielou10

yea equine shampoos can be so expensive. so why not, if it poses no health risks.


----------



## shesinthebarn

t the racehorse facilities where I worked they used dish soap for regular post-training baths. Just a little squirt in a big bucket and it does a good job. 
My fave is still baby wash, though...


----------



## TheCowgirlRanda

Last year at fair I went to wash the white on my horses legs and realized I only had sorrel color enhancing pink shampoo... OOPS but I run and grabbed Dawn dish soap and holy cow!!! it works GREAT!!!! I think that I am going to buy a couple this year for shows.


----------



## jagman6201

Just make sure that it doesn't have wax products in it! Lots of human shampoos will have wax residue (such as aussie) because it makes the hair look "shinier", but it smothers the hair follicle and makes the coat brittle.


----------



## rissaxbmth

I use human shampoo on my gelding, as long as you make sure you get all of it off then it shouldn't cause harm, the most it can do is give the horse dry skin so to avoid that make sure all of it is off


----------



## Jordan S

Anyone use Herbal Essences? I was going to buy a 20 somethin ounce bottle of the Hello Hydration(in the sky blue bottle) shampoo today.


----------



## Jordan S

anyone use this? 










should I use a 2 in 1(poo + condish) or just shampoo. Do horses need conditioner? all the talk of bathing I see is centered around shampoo.


----------



## sdunne86

You can I always have as I can get a 5 litre bottle of it for 6euro! And it smells like apples so its great!! We have also used conditioner actually by accident once or twice thinking it was shampoo!! didnt cause any problems and left his coat lovely and soft!! Would regularly use it in my connemaras mane and tail!


----------



## Mingiz

I usually use the sauve shampoo on mine and also avon's bubble bath...:lol:


----------



## barnprincess

i dont buy horse specific shampoo haha. i use pantene on mine =]


----------



## shesinthebarn

I use conditioner in the mane and tail only, and I use people conditioner.


----------



## horseluver250

I would not use shampoos with anything added to it (such as vitamen E). The cheapo shampoos like suave are great and usually don't have all the extras added. I used a shampoo on my pony before pony club national competition years ago (I forget what brand, pantene maybe?), but it had vitamen E added into it. She got a horrible rash on her poll. We rewashed her with another shampoo to get any residue off, but the damage was done. It was soo raw I had to run out and buy wool covers to put on the crown of my bridle to ride her for the competition. Poor girl


----------



## DakotaLuv

I have used human shampoo and Dawn dish soap before. I tell ya, the Dawn works awesome for white horses or white markings! If you scrub on the nasty stains it will come nearly completely out. Just be sure you wash everything out.

However, I heard from someone that you should never use human shampoo on animals as it can damage the skin, but I don't see how that could hurt them. I've been using it for a long time and never had any issues even with dry skin or anything. My horses looked gorgeous last summer.


----------



## Jordan S

So suave seems to be reccomended by 85-90% of you. If it matters at all, should I use the " suave proffesionals" shampoo?









Or the "suave naturals" shampoo?:


----------



## barnprincess

horseluver250 said:


> I would not use shampoos with anything added to it (such as vitamen E). The cheapo shampoos like suave are great and usually don't have all the extras added. I used a shampoo on my pony before pony club national competition years ago (I forget what brand, pantene maybe?), but it had vitamen E added into it. She got a horrible rash on her poll. We rewashed her with another shampoo to get any residue off, but the damage was done. It was soo raw I had to run out and buy wool covers to put on the crown of my bridle to ride her for the competition. Poor girl


maybe your horse was allergic to something in it. because ive used pantene on over 10 horses and none EVER reacted to it. i use the shampoo then conditioner all over their bodys and manes and tails. weird.


----------



## Hali

When not bathing for a show, I use mane n tail for my mare. It's a good, cheap shampoo, but still formulated for horses.


----------



## Quixotic

Jordan - I use the "naturals" (in green apple, cos I think it smells more horsey lol). I haven't looked at the "professionals", but it would be my guess that they'd have some added ingredients that may or may not dry out your horse's skin.


----------



## maderiaismine05

Well, i know alot of people that use people shampoo and havent had a problem with it. Me on the other hand, im hesitant and just stick with horse shampoo, i guess cause im just weird like that. I prefer the Cowboy Magic rosewater concentrate. Its about $6 dollars a bottle here and in concentrated...so you get your money worth...and ive never used a horse shampoo i liked more than that!
So just be careful usuing people shampoo because excessive bathing with people shampoo, or just using ppeople shampoo on a horse for years can eventually lead to dry skin, in turn your have dandruff. People shampoo wipes out the natural oils that a horse prodcues...thats why they make horse shampoo...not just because its something else to make money on. although there are those horse shampoos out there that are REDICULOUSLY priced!


----------



## Gidget

I thought about using suave for my horse..cheap and keeps my hair in decent shape so why not theirs?....With my horse I bought mane and tail...it's like $5-$7 bucks depending on where you buy it. It seemed to do a good job but those urine spots were their to stay...thank goodness she is in the pasture now and not boarded or she would probably look like a paint that turned palamino on me =P

I think if you were to use human shampoo I would go with something like sauve naturals or something organic....maybe VO5?....organic stuff is about the same price as horsie shampoo though.


----------



## gulcorina

yes you can =) i am from turkey and most of the people use human shampoo on their horses =)


----------



## wyominggrandma

I show dogs also, and the best stuff for whitening the whites is Suave Green Apple shampoo. Don't have a clue why it works, but it does.Makes my horses shiny also
also, Dawn can be used to kill fleas, just let it soak a bit then rinse off.
Work great and doesn't hurt coats


----------



## Cat

I'm wondering where the folks that are saying human shampoos will dry out a horse's coat get their information from? Remember - human shampoos are designed to be used _daily_ (which most people do not do with their horses) and many humans have more sensitive skin than their animal counter parts. I know my skin is sensitive & certain shampoos leave my head itching like crazy. So far none of the shampoos that bother me have bothered my horses at all. In fact - I can not use suave naturals on myself, but my horses do great with it. 

Now Dawn dish soap - that is a grease & oil remover. Its absolutely great for the occassional wash & spot removal, but due to how aggressive it is towards oil, it will dry the coat out if used excessively. However, not sure of anyone who washes their horse frequently enough for that to cause issues.


----------



## aforred

Human shampoo is as safe for horses as horse shampoo. You get dandruff when you wash too often without conditioning. If you use a white vinegar rinse, you won't have a dandruff problem. The biggest issue with any soap is thorough rinsing. There are spray on conditioners (Healthy Haircare makes one) for the coat. The same applies to tails. I use human shampoo on manes and tails about once a week with no issues.


----------



## myhorsesonador

maderiaismine05 said:


> Well, i know alot of people that use people shampoo and havent had a problem with it. Me on the other hand, im hesitant and just stick with horse shampoo, i guess cause im just weird like that. I prefer the Cowboy Magic rosewater concentrate. Its about $6 dollars a bottle here and in concentrated...so you get your money worth...and ive never used a horse shampoo i liked more than that!
> So just be careful usuing people shampoo because excessive bathing with people shampoo, or just using ppeople shampoo on a horse for years can eventually lead to dry skin, in turn your have dandruff. People shampoo wipes out the natural oils that a horse prodcues...thats why they make horse shampoo...not just because its something else to make money on. although there are those horse shampoos out there that are REDICULOUSLY priced!


:shock: I FOUND MY TWIN!:shock: lol


----------



## Frances144

HRH uses Fairy Liquid! Works fine as long as you really rinse properly.


----------



## highlander

i just use johnstons baby shampoo. works brilliantly on both of mine, leaving both coat soft and its so mild, its not expensive at all!


----------

